# new truck 1500 vs 2500



## FishinKidSteven (Feb 6, 2015)

Howdy, my current truck is a Ram 2500 with the 6.4 L gas hemi. It has been a good truck but got terrible gas mileage and it is about time for a new one. I use the truck for light ranch work (hardly any loads over 7000 lbs) and will be towing our 25 foot bay boat. The boat fully loaded with gas, gear, ice and on the trailer is 6500 lbs. I currently am fishing about once a week and the standard trip is 2 hrs each way. Around 5 times a year I go over to Venice La (7 hrs) to fish. HOWEVER, I will be docking the boat at the GYB while im in college at TAMUG. During the summer the boat will still be towed to Louisiana or Port Aransas quite often.

I am looking at either downsizing to the Ram 1500 with the 5.7 hemi with a 3.92 or go with a Ram 2500 6.7 cummins. I enjoyed my 2500 with the 6.4 but do not want to go that route again. I like how the 1500 is cheaper but want my truck to last for I want to run the truck till it falls apart.

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Get the diesel. You will be better off driving those distances with those loads. I have a friend that just got rid of his Ram 1500 hemi for several reasons, but mainly towing and transmission issues.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

^^^ what he said X 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

What kind of mileage were you getting with the 6.4 Hemi? I have a co-worker that has a 6.4 with a 4.10 rear end and swears he gets 16, I just don't see it. And yes, I'd go with the Cummins.


----------



## FishinKidSteven (Feb 6, 2015)

SSST said:


> What kind of mileage were you getting with the 6.4 Hemi? I have a co-worker that has a 6.4 with a 4.10 rear end and swears he gets 16, I just don't see it. And yes, I'd go with the Cummins.


I wish I was getting 16. I did put larger tires on but not much, stock is a 33x11 and I went to a 34x12. I was getting around 14 highway with cruise control set at 70 and then city I would get around 9. However, I would qualify myself as a more aggressive driver so my combined average is normally around 10.5-11.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

FishinKidSteven said:


> I wish I was getting 16. I did put larger tires on but not much, stock is a 33x11 and I went to a 34x12. I was getting around 14 highway with cruise control set at 70 and then city I would get around 9. However, I would qualify myself as a more aggressive driver so my combined average is normally around 10.5-11.


That's probably more like it, 410hp motor, 4.10 gears in a 3/4 ton truck just won't get good mileage, period.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

The initial cost is high but I agree with the 2500 and the Cummins. Get the 3.42 rear end.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I got 16 mpg on my 2500 hemi. HWY driving. In town it drops to 11-12. Put a trailer behind it and it's 7-9.

buy a diesel.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

My 1/2 ton hemi got 19mpg on one hwy trip running empty but usually averaged 12-16 mpg on most of my driving and 8-9 towing ... got rid of it to get a 3/4 ton gasser ... the hemi had enough power but the truck just wasn't holding up to towing well enough ... brakes, suspension, steering ... I personally wouldn't tow more than 4000lbs regularly with a 1/2 ton truck (key word 'regularly') ... just like it's better to have more engine and maybe not need it too often it's better to have more truck also and not have to worry about any systems being at their limit ... jm.02

.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

OK, Iâ€™ll say it since nobody else has...keep what you have. Gas is cheap for now. The truck you have is set up for what you are using it for, with the downside of what, 6-7 mpg worse than something else when you are not towing. Do the math...it doesnâ€™t add up for me vs out of pocket expense for a new truck

Save your money for a few years and get a new truck at the same time you update your 2cool name to â€œFishinManStevenâ€


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Add the upcharge for the diesel engine, 40 cents a gallon more for diesel than gas plus DEF and I don't think the diesel will win overall. Keep what you have. I pull a 9000 lb horse trailer with an 2017 f150 3.5 ecoboost once in awhile. It does surprisingly well. I am not advocating Ford I just don't think you need a diesel. Unless you are towing a big load daily or have a CDL most of the time a diesel can't be justified financially.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

I was in a similar predicament and ended up going with a "heavy half ton" and bought a Titan XD with a Cummins for $41k, including 5yr/100kmi bumper to bumper warranty. Tows the heavy boat like a dream, previous truck was a Tundra


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I envy kids today.

When I went to college I had a $50 Nova.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

66 El Camino with a 230 CI straight 6.

I think it only got about 12 mpg


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

A diesel will only pay for itself if you plan to keep it a long time. I bought my 2002 Dmax new and it is still going strong with 234k miles, hard to do that with a gas engine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

rglide09 said:


> A diesel will only pay for itself if you plan to keep it a long time. I bought my 2002 Dmax new and it is still going strong with 234k miles, hard to do that with a gas engine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hummm...My 2003 Tahoe 5.3 gasser has 237k miles.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

rglide09 said:


> A diesel will only pay for itself if you plan to keep it a long time. I bought my 2002 Dmax new and it is still going strong with 234k miles, hard to do that with a gas engine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My last 5 gas trucks i sold with over 250k... all still going strong as ever no issues and all put to heavy work. Ford, chevy, and dodge.

Truth is there isnt a bay boat made that any modern truck or any modern midsive or bigger SUV cant haul. The "you need a 3/4 ton truck with a diesel to haul that" crowd is simply uneducated. The fact that most cant accept is that a corvette will tow, handle, and stop a 5000 pound boat better than any truck ever thought about. Period. Anybody that disagrees with that has never done it.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Get the diesel. I'll never go back to a gasser. I don't care how "fine" a half ton will tow a 4,000lb boat, it's complete night and day difference. So again, my vote, 3/4 ton diesel!!!

I like that peace of mind that the truck is overkill for the load than a "it might pull it okay" truck


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

sgrem, stammster, please read my post, I said it's hard to get that mileage from a gas engine, did not say "can't". I've heard of gas engines lasting 1 million miles and diesels giving up at 5K. Properly maintained any engine should last for a long time. To each their own, if a gas engine works for you great, in my case the diesel was the better option.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

rglide,

It's alright.. Most the folks on here have the mindset that if you don't agree with them than your a complete idiot. Their opinion is all fine and everything, but yours is complete non sense. That's how some folks work on here


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

DK.....tell us again of your vast experience.....
How many trucks have YOU owned? Not read about or been in....or used dads truck....but YOU owned and paid for all of the maintenance etc.

Look man nobody is being sensitive or calling anybody an idiot. This is a great discussion with good opportunity to learn something. But it is for sure impossible to add a drop into a cup that is already full.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

sgrem said:


> The fact that most cant accept is that a corvette will tow, handle, and stop a 5000 pound boat better than any truck ever thought about. Period. Anybody that disagrees with that has never done it.


Pictures of Vette with a tow hitch and boat please.
I enjoy seeing stuff you don't see every day.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Not my picture.
Not my vette.
Not my wakemonster boat.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Not to be picky but you can see the trailer dolly wheel on the ground, itâ€™s not hitched to the Vette. Lol good photo though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Its not that big of a deal. I towed my 3800 pound flats boat with a Mercury Mariner hybrid since 2009.
Im a guide. I tow my big 23ft bay boat daily with my BMW x5. That BMW tows it better than my wifes Chevy 2500HD ever thought about. She tows a 7.5ft tall double horse trailer for her giant hunter/jumper horses that are 18 hands big. Trailer loaded is 7500 pounds. She replaced her Chevy 2500HD with a BMW x5 just like mine....because it tow it, handles it, stops it better...everything better....a lot better.
And gets 37 mpg empty. 14 towing the above at 70mph.

The lil 3liter diesel is an animal.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Why did you get a diesel in the BMW if you are so pro gas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

sorry for the derail....

Any modern truck made.....and any modern medium to large SUV will handle the towing you are looking for. Get whatever you like. The fuel savings math will not add up to justify one over the other. If you need to tow often....and you want to tow fast at 75 the premium engines should be considered. (Diesel and Ecoboost)


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

rglide09 said:


> Why did you get a diesel in the BMW if you are so pro gas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I never said gas or diesel was better.
Got the diesel for the 37 mpg. My wife drives a lot for her job. The BMW's used were way way cheaper than the equivalent used F150's we were looking at.


----------



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

Thats just not heavy..... I tow my heavy 19' with a 4 banger basic 2007 tacoma goes 80mph. Towed 13k equipment trailer with my buddies 5.0 F-150 no power issue or stopping, just handled a bit funny soft suspension. The Diesel truck crowd is misinformed, thats alotta truck for just a bay boat.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, we did get off track, sorry about that. Iâ€™m sure what ever you purchase will handle your needs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a 2015 f-150 w/ the 5.0 and tow a 25' shearwater bay boat, 26' travel trailer, and sometimes a 22' Grady White cuddy ... all weigh â‰¤ 7500 loaded The 5.0 will pull all down the highway going 75, its turning 3500-4K RPM to do it but it will, my biggest complaint is the sway factor while hauling the camper .. and yes I have a correctly set up weight distribution hitch etc. With all that said if I were to go buy a truck today it would be a 3/4 ton diesel powerstroke or cummins. Yes I know its "a lot" of truck for what I tow but i'd rather have the peace of mind of the heavier suspension/stopping power etc, I'm not misinformed and have owned several trucks and trailers that aren't daddys I'd just take a diesel over a 1/2 ton gas truck if you pull often.


----------



## BigJake (Jul 1, 2004)

Here's something to consider.... I'm a contractor for a pipeline services company and drive 50+ thousand miles per year. I had 2011 f250 and put 275.000 miles on it and was still running strong. I traded it in for a new f250, and the dealership gave me 15k trade in value for it. A half ton gas truck at that point would have been an auction truck and you'd be lucky to get 7 or 8k for it, probably less. The point is that they hold their value a lot more than half ton trucks. And there is always a need for them. Half tons are a dime a dozen used. Or if you're looking for longevity and want to keep the truck, diesels last a lot longer as well.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I saw an old rusty Rav4 in India on the internet pulling an elephant trailer with half a dozen peanut eaters inside ... going uphill ... in 5th gear ... passing a Vette ... 

.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

acoastalbender said:


> I saw an old rusty Rav4 in India on the internet pulling an elephant trailer with half a dozen peanut eaters inside ... going uphill ... in 5th gear ... passing a Vette ...
> 
> .


...but did it have backup sensors...:slimer:


----------

